
IRS Demands Identities of All US Coinbase Traders Over Three Year Period - Tech1
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/irs-demands-identities-of-all-coinbase-traders-over-two-year-period
======
orbitingpluto
"The IRS further justifies its request by claiming it is targeted toward a
specific group of people; namely, US taxpayers who have conducted transactions
with virtual currency."

How about IRS makes requests to people who live in homes worth over a certain
amount of money who pay absolutely no taxes. At least my suggestion isn't a
wild goose chase.

"Targeting a specific group of people," never turns out to work fairly for
those targeted for some reason.

~~~
x1798DE
Jeez, that sounds so much like a writ of assistance (which is what inspired
the Fourth Amendment), it's ridiculous on its face that anyone would grant a
warrant like that.

------
desdiv
Coinbase statement: [https://blog.coinbase.com/2016/11/18/protecting-customer-
pri...](https://blog.coinbase.com/2016/11/18/protecting-customer-privacy/)

